

Escape the iOS provisioning hell - commanderj
http://tech.particulate.me/ios/2013/10/07/no-unexpired-provisioning-profiles-found-that-contain-any-of-the-keychains-signing-certificates-horror/

======
olgeni
A couple of times it happened to me too, but I thought it was "magical" and
"revolutionary" to say the least.

